# New FaceBook Group:



## brucer (Aug 24, 2012)

I started a Machinery, Machine Tools and Welding Equipment For Sale or Trade group on FaceBook..  

Everyone here is welcome to join, you are also welcome to link ads you post here to there.. If i see ads here that people might be interested in on the facebook group while browsing here I will link to this site..  might generate a little traffic here also..


link to group https://www.facebook.com/groups/machinetoolsandweldingequipment/


----------



## 7HC (Aug 24, 2012)

brucer said:


> I started a Machinery, Machine Tools and Welding Equipment For Sale or Trade group on FaceBook..
> 
> Everyone here is welcome to join, you are also welcome to link ads you post here to there.. If i see ads here that people might be interested in on the facebook group while browsing here I will link to this site..  might generate a little traffic here also..
> 
> ...



I wish you well, and I'm sure it will be popular, but I won't be joining. 
Maybe I'm a luddite, but I will *not* use Facebook, Twitter, MySpace, or any other social networking site as Forums, Groups, email and PMs work well enough for me; I like to able to control as best I can any personal information that's spread over the internet. 
M


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 24, 2012)

I wish you well also but Mike is not the only one that won't be going there. I won't either. Please don't ask why as it is family related.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll support ya, I don't or have I ever used my real name on any forum/website on the internet nor will I ever. People who know me and insist on using my real name are deleted/blocked.

Facebook business pages are no different than a website or forum  except they are free.


----------



## HMF (Aug 26, 2012)

I applied to join. I do use Facebook, and I don't mind using my real name on there and on here, though I can understand not wishing to do so. 

:tiphat:Nelson


----------



## Metalmann (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a great niece on FB who has over 800 (so called), friends. That girl posts everything about herself, including where she lives, where she works, she tells her other friends what time she'll be leaving the house, and where she's going, everything. A few months ago, she showed pics of her car license plate. 

She, and her parents; are extremely educated people, and they don't see anything wrong with it.:thinking: They think it's cool for the world to know everything about themselves. That shows me that their Degrees,...didn't teach them very much. If that's living, I want no part of it.:nono:

If that was my kid..................:angry:


It took the family years to get me to sign up, and it's as dumb as I told them it was.:lmao: Some are posting what kind of sandwich they are making at the time. Sorry to get sidetracked there, but those people should know better.


I did check out your site, looks very nice. Looks like you have quite a few members there!) Good luck, Bruce.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 26, 2012)

Metalmann said:


> I have a great niece on FB who has over 800 (so called), friends. That girl posts everything about herself, including where she lives, where she works, she tells her other friends what time she'll be leaving the house, and where she's going, everything. A few months ago, she showed pics of her car license plate.
> 
> She, and her parents; are extremely educated people, and they don't see anything wrong with it.:thinking: They think it's cool for the world to know everything about themselves. That shows me that their Degrees,...didn't teach them very much. If that's living, I want no part of it.:nono:
> 
> ...



I've read too many horror stories that resulted from doing just that.  Definitely NOT a smart thing to do.  Fortunately I'm about as "anti-social" as it gets so see no need for social networking, twitter, etc. or even a cell phone for that matter.   My wife and one daughter are on Facebook but the wife is pretty circumspect about how and what she posts and keeps the majority of it "private" (like that makes a difference).  The daughter?  Not quite as circumspect but she makes a number of poor decisions, she's 18 and the wife just helped her move in to her college dorm this weekend.  I haven't allowed my 15 yo daughter on FB but I'll maybe relent in the next year or two.  Youngest, my son, has no interest at all - hope it stays that way.

Best luck with your FB endeavor but I'm afraid it's just not my "style".

-Ron


----------



## 7HC (Aug 26, 2012)

Many people who use a smartphone to take pictures are often unaware that hidden among all those binary ones and zeros that make up the picture are other ones and zeros containing information about where and when the picture was taken.

That's of no real consequence until the picture gets posted online, especially when it's posted on somewhere like Facebook where the pic can be combined with other information that's related to it.
I'm not trying to scaremonger here, just to inform.  The better informed we are the better the decisions we're able to make.

For me this particular issue is easy, I never use my phone for pictures, instead I use a digital camera without a GPS chip.

Here's some more information from a fairly reputable source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geotagging

_*"Following a scientific study[SUP][12][/SUP] and several demonstrative websites,[SUP][13][/SUP][SUP][14][/SUP] a discussion on the privacy implications of geotagging has raised public attention.[SUP][15][/SUP][SUP][16][/SUP][SUP][17][/SUP][SUP][18][/SUP] In particular, the automatic embedding of geotags in pictures taken with smartphones is often ignored by cell-phone users. As a result, people are often not aware that the photos they publish on the Internet have been geotagged. Many celebrities reportedly gave away their home location without knowing it. According to the study, a significant number of for-sale advertisements on Craigslist, that were otherwise anonymized, contained geotags, thereby revealing the location of high-valued goods—sometimes in combination with clear hints to the absence of the offerer at certain times. Publishing photos and other media tagged with exact geolocation on the Internet allows random people to track an individual's location and correlate it with other information. Therefore, criminals could find out when homes are empty because their inhabitants posted geotagged and timestamped information both about their home address and their vacation residence. These dangers can be avoided by removing geotags with a metadata removal tool for photos before publishing them on the Internet.[SUP][19]"

[/SUP]*_[SUP]M[/SUP]


----------



## brucer (Aug 26, 2012)

The reason I made the page is there are millions of people that use facebook..   dont like it dont use it, pretty simple. 

 I use facebook, along with the other millions that use it...
 I dont use facebook apps, I dont play the facebook games for entertainment.. I dont put out my pertinent information on facebook..  Its pretty much like anything else, you can use it how you wish..

No matter where your lingering on the internet your getting data mined...  if you have a smart phone you are getting data mined.  

web browsers and isp's data mine information and also your search habits, so you might as well turn off your computer and toss it out the front door..


----------



## jfcayron (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm joining.

I sit in the middle: avoid too much personal info, especially from a safety stand point; but it also lets me keep in touch with relatives and (real) friends who live very far away. :thumbsup:


----------



## brucer (Aug 28, 2012)

jfcayron said:


> I'm joining.
> 
> I sit in the middle: avoid too much personal info, especially from a safety stand point; but it also lets me keep in touch with relatives and (real) friends who live very far away. :thumbsup:



 Facebook is simply great for keeping in contact with family members, especially ones that are scattered all over the country. plus it kind of lets you get to know them better if they post pictures and such...  I have a large family on both my mother and fathers side and each family has a FaceBook page to share pictures and we also use it to coordinate the family reunions..


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 28, 2012)

I am just to much of a Redneck for the whole facebook thing-----------I won't be joining either


----------

